# μπολκάκι and μιλάγια



## altan (Oct 10, 2015)

Can someone help to me the meanings of *μπολκάκι* and *μιλάγια* which I couldn't find out in dictoniaries and also my Greek friends don't know those. Maybe those are Cretan dialect.

Here are the writings of Kazantzakis:
Την κάνω, μωρέ Γιαννακό, την κάνω και τώρα τη Μαγδαληνή, η χήρα κουμπώνοντας το μπολκάκι της να δείξει πως ήταν ξεκούμπωτο. 
Καζαντζάκης, _Ο Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται_​
Μια χανούμισσα ... ακράνοιξε τη μιλάγια της και μου 'δειξε γυμνό το στήθος της.
Καζαντζάκης, _Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο_​
Of course both of them are female dressings, shirt, etc. I compare the Greek and Turkish editions of these books and notice that Turkish translations are wrong.

So any reply will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2015)

Please, see here for μπόλκα or μπολκάκι. I understand that this is a kind of vest, called μεϊτάνι or ζιπόνι or μπόλκα.
http://www.tsouchlarakis.com/KRITIKESFORESIES.htm

Έτσι, οι νέες κοπέλες πήραν από τα ρούχα των ανδρών το «μεϊτάνι», που τότε το έλεγαν «ζιπόνι». Παράλληλα , αυτήν την εποχή παρουσιάζεται και το αχειρίδωτο (χωρίς μανίκια) περιστήθιο, που ονομάζεται «κορπέτο». Λίγο μετά, στα τέλη του 16ου αιώνα, στις ανατολικές επαρχίες εμφανίζεται η «σαλταμάργκα», μια ευρύχωρη αχειρίδωτη ζακέτα, τελείως ανοιχτή μπροστά, μακριά , που φθάνει μέχρι τους γοφούς. Όταν αργότερα η «σαλταμάργκα» έκλεισε πάνω στο στομάχι με πόρπη , που την έκανε να μοιάζει με ένα μακρύ «κορπέτο», ονομάστηκε «φέρμελη». Να σημειωθεί ότι, το «ζιπόνι» με τα χρόνια το είπαν και «κοντόχι». Στα Ανώγεια το λένε και «μπόλκα», ενώ στη κεντρική και ανατολική Κρήτη ονομάζεται αλλού «μπαχριέ», αλλού «σάκο». Από τη στιγμή που το «ζιπόνι» άρχισε να κεντιέται με χρυσοκλωστές και να γεμίζει από χρυσά κεντήματα το είπαν «χρυσοζίπονο».


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, Altan.

Re μιλάγια, I read in Vlastos's _Synonyma kai syngenika_:

*μιλάγια* = φερετζές = τσαρτσάχι = γυναικείο τούρκικο φόρεμα ή σκέπασμα
https://books.google.gr/books?id=54JiAAAAMAAJ&q="μιλάγια"&dq="μιλάγια"&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y

Φερετζές is of course, the veil, yashmak, but the other explanation (τσαρτσάχι), which may well be the case here, does not enlighten me.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2015)

In an encyclopedic entry about Turkey (here) I read:

Στα μικρασιατικά χωριά οι γυναίκες φορούν ακόμη ορισμένες φορές ένα χαρακτηριστικό είδος φερετζέ, το τσαρτσάγι που σκεπάζει το κεφάλι τους.

i.e. In Turkish villages, women can still be seen wearing a special kind of veil, _τσαρτσάγι_, which covers the head. :mellow:


----------



## altan (Oct 10, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ


----------



## altan (Oct 10, 2015)

About τσαρτσάχι:

Arabic word "icar" which means "scarf or veil, etc. It is used as "car" in Northern Anatolian Turkish Dialect and as "çar" in Central Anatolian.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στα μικρασιατικά χωριά...
> 
> i.e. In Turkish villages...



In Anatolian villages ...

... or villages of Asia Minor


----------



## Palavra (Oct 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> *μιλάγια* = φερετζές = τσαρτσάχι = γυναικείο τούρκικο φόρεμα ή σκέπασμα
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=54JiAAAAMAAJ&q="μιλάγια"&dq="μιλάγια"&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y
> 
> Φερετζές is of course, the veil, yashmak, but the other explanation (τσαρτσάχι), which may well be the case here, does not enlighten me.





altan said:


> About τσαρτσάχι:
> 
> Arabic word "icar" which means "scarf or veil, etc. It is used as "car" in Northern Anatolian Turkish Dialect and as "çar" in Central Anatolian.



Bence *τσαρτσάχι * _çar _değıl, "çarşafın" Yunancası. Or, in English, the Greek word _τσαρτσάχι _is probably a corruption of the Turkish (and ultimately Persian) word *çarşaf* (τσαρσάφ), which means "sheet" but also a special kind of female dress, like a burka (see Wikipedia link above).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2015)

I've also seen _πολκάκι _instead of _μπολκάκι_, probably in an attempt to "refine" the word.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2015)

> "Μέσα στο λεωφορείο που τους πήγαινε σε κάποια πιάτσα της λέει: "Δεν είναι όνομα αυτό, ρε παιδί μου, για τραγουδίστρια [σημ. Μελπομένη Τσιριγώτη], είσαι πολύ όμορφη και πρέπει όμορφο να'ναι και το όνομά σου. Το βρήκα! *Μάγια Μελάγια*!" Το μάγια σημαίνει στα αιγυπτιακά νερό και το *μελάγια *είναι ένα είδος μαντιλιού που φορούν οι Αιγύπτιες στο κεφάλι. Με αυτή την αιγυπτιακή λοιπόν αύρα αρχίζει η νεαρή τραγουδίστρια να ανεβαίνει τα σκαλιά της επιτυχίας."


 (από *εδώ*)


----------



## altan (Jul 14, 2020)

Re μιλάγια:

... μια πόρνη υψηλή, ξέσκεπη, περνά κυμαστιστή, μυρίζει βαρύ μόσκο, σηκωνει τη διάφανη μιλάγια της έως το γόνατο και γελάει... (Ταξιδεύοντας: Ιταλία - Αίγυπτος - Σινά - Ιερουσαλήμ - Κύπρος - Ο Μοριάς, 2014, σ. 58)

A tall, unveiled whore undulates past, smelling of heavy musk; she lifts her diaphanous _maylahya _to her knee and laughs... (Journeying -Travels in Italy, Egypt, Sinai, Jerusalem And Cyprus, Translated by Themi Vasils and Theodora Vasils, page. 38, 1975 ed.)

And the translators' note for maylahya, page195: A long rectangular cotton garment, loosely wowen in a lacy design, worn over a robe. It is draped about the head, forearms and waist, and ends at the calf.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 14, 2020)

altan said:


> Re μιλάγια:
> 
> ... μια πόρνη υψηλή, ξέσκεπη, περνά κυμαστιστή, μυρίζει βαρύ μόσκο, σηκωνει τη διάφανη μιλάγια της έως το γόνατο και γελάει... (Ταξιδεύοντας: Ιταλία - Αίγυπτος - Σινά - Ιερουσαλήμ - Κύπρος - Ο Μοριάς, 2014, σ. 58)
> 
> ...



Κορίτσι με μιλάγια,1950 (Μ. ΜΑΤΣΑΚΗΣ)

https://www.academia.edu/37718883/ΜΙΚΗΣ_ΜΑΤΣΑΚΗΣ_1900-1978
(όποιος διαχειριστής ας επισυνάψει τον πίνακα, διότι αδυνατώmg: )


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Κορίτσι με μιλάγια,1950 (Μ. ΜΑΤΣΑΚΗΣ)
> 
> https://www.academia.edu/37718883/ΜΙΚΗΣ_ΜΑΤΣΑΚΗΣ_1900-1978 ...


----------



## anepipsogos (Jul 15, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!


----------

